# What things do I need for cleaning CPU and GPU?



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

So, my computer keeps crashing when i'm playing games for a while. I figured it's down to the heat and i think it's time to re-apply some thermal paste to my CPU and GPU. I know how to do it for my CPU and i've watched tutorials on how to take apart my specific GPU. I'm just curious what things I need, I know roughly what I need but if some people could give me some ebuyer or Amazon UK links to the products which aren't too expensive, that would be great.


So I need: 


a good thermal compound which can be used on a CPU and GPU.
The type of rubbing alcohol I need to rub off the old thermal compound
The type of cloth that is recommended. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Thermal compound does not 'wear out', and if it was done correctly the first time, should never need to be re-applied unless and until the cooler is removed. This is especially true of graphics cards.

If the fan/heatsink is dusty, use compressed air to blow it out. Use your finger or a pencil to keep the fan stationary as you work. Should not be necessary to remove the cooler from the board.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you tried looking in the BIOS and with temperature software to see if you are over heating?

is your system dust free? if not use a can of compressed air to blow the dust out.

If you really want to reapply thermal paste you can use 90% isopropyl alcohol to wipe of the compound or you can use arti clean 1 & 2 to remove the compound and enhance thermal conductivity.

it is always wise to use a lint free cloth on computer components but you can use such things as filters from coffee machines.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any thermal paste will do really. Here's one you can look at purchasing:

ARCTIC MX2 Thermal Paste -4gram - Newegg.com

As for the rubbing alcohol, you'll want to use 99% rubbing alcohol. Amazon should have some and any brand will do.

I personally just use a paper towel or microfiber cloth to remove the old paste.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just a suggestion is a paper towel can leave lint or fibers you then mix in to the new paste which can affect performance. I think Bruce's lint free micro fiber cloth or a coffee filter is a better suggestion here.


----------



## andyxeno (May 9, 2008)

Hi mate i would agree with gcavan your thermal paste shouldn't wear out, if you where to clean however i would try and get my hands on isopropyl alcohol/wipes. you can pick it up in the likes of maplins (where you can also get your paste) or probably asda .
In the past when i've had none and been tinkering on builds i've used cheap nail varnish remover (MAKE sure it has ACETONE in it) and used a cotton bud dipped in it. It does the cleaning job great and cheap enough, perfectly safe as long as you don't immerse anything in it your fine (it doesn't like plastic  ).
Just soak the cotton bud and start cleaning it brings the paste off and does no damage. but tbh if it was done right in the first place it shouldn't need doing. as also mentioned i'd get some compressed air and /or a cloth and clean your case out.
i'd deffo make sure it is temps first of all. get core temp/ afterburner as tools like these or similar can give you an indication of temps before and after playing games/crashing. i wouldn't assume it was temps unless you had a pretty clear indicator. it'll save unnecessary dismantling and cleaning dude


----------

